# Things I wish I knew about Cabana Bay - List Here -



## Linden Lady

I'm staying at CB for the very first time in September. It's a new resort so I've found some info on  TIPS  and  TRICKS  but I'd like to know more!! 
Does anyone have great info that they found out  AFTER  their stay but wish they'd have known prior ???
For example,  floats are not provided for lazy river. They have fire pits and you can bring s'mores to use. ... Etc. 

1.)  bring your own pool floats for lazy river
2.)  bring goodies for s'mores at the provided fire pits 
3.)   .....


----------



## tricky1

We was there in March and on the day we checked out I saw a sign in the lobby for
the pedi-cabs(bikes), with a # to call and they will come and pick you up .


----------



## nessz79

tricky1 said:


> We was there in March and on the day we checked out I saw a sign in the lobby for
> the pedi-cabs(bikes), with a # to call and they will come and pick you up .


 
That's a good one!

We found out that poolside rooms does *not* mean pool view.  We were on the first floor next to a pathway.  The pool was on the other side of a giant boulder/wall.  We couldn't even see a hint of a pool and people kept looking into our room when they passed by.  Next time, no poolside!

The pathway to City Walk is too long on a hot day or with someone that doesn't have good walking stamina.


----------



## johnsonet

... how awesome this place is! I would've booked an extra night (or two) 

I recommend Courtyard pool view suites. Outer corridors add to the retro theme 

Know that the music from the pool area is pumping until at least 11pm. It's so festive, though. Really a fun resort!

Have fun!


----------



## kbelle8995

I wish I had booked more time.  I didn't even get to use the bowling alley.  Or hang out at Hideaway


----------



## Linden Lady

Did anyone happen to run into any characters during their resort stay? Like at check in or in the lobby area?? Or maybe around the pool area??


----------



## johnsonet

We saw Scooby Doo when we were checking in (around 4pm) and he was still there an hour or so later


----------



## Bluer101

kbelle8995 said:


> I wish I had booked more time.  I didn't even get to use the bowling alley.  Or hang out at Hideaway



We ate at the Galaxy Bowl, the high top tables behind the lanes.


----------



## scrapquitler

I just made reservations for our visit in September, so I'm subscribing to this thread!


----------



## kbelle8995

Bluer101 said:


> We ate at the Galaxy Bowl, the high top tables behind the lanes.


 
Yet another thing on my list.  There's a lot to do at this resort.  It has a resort feel to it.  You can hang out in this hotel.  So many great areas to relax.


----------



## HM

We were there four nights last week.

I did bring my own floats (but couldn't find someone to give them to when we left, so they were left on a table with hopes that a family would take them).  They fill them for you at the stand where they sell them.

We would have liked time to Bowl, and use the fitness center. 

The food there is good (better than a lot of park quick service).  

Request a room close to the lobby or you may find yourself walking 1/4 mile to your room at the end of the hall like us. (Two rooms from the end of Americana Wing).  Elevators are really fast (7th floor room).

(they sell s'mores things in the Bayliner Diner)

Standard rooms are fairly small without room for a blow-up mattress (important when we travel with both boy/girl children) so we'd need a Suite if the whole family of four went back.

We had pretty good luck with buses in the morning and mid-day.  We did do the walkway home after park close one night to avoid the hordes.  It is well lighted and clean, but long.


----------



## kbelle8995

HM said:


> We had pretty good luck with buses in the morning and mid-day.  We did do the walkway home after park close one night to avoid the hordes.  It is well lighted and clean, but long.


 
Yes it is a walk.  Actually I think its better if you want to RPR if you want to get something to eat there or just to check out that resort.  I wouldn't do the walk in the heat of the summer or if you are in a hurry.   On the plus side there are a lot of benches on the walk if you want to take a break.


----------



## Linden Lady

Are towels provided near pool area? If so, where are they located? 
Just trying to decide if I should pack any? I'm running out of luggage space!  LOL


----------



## tricky1

Yes ,towels are provided at all 4 resorts , They are located in towel shacks ,not haed to find at all.


----------



## HubbDave

Can we drop off luggage, etc. early and then head to the parks? We are doing WDW first then will be taking a cab/Uber/Mears over


----------



## Dee2013

Yes, valet services will give you a ticket and hold your luggage for you. They will bring it to your room as well if asked.


----------



## HubbDave

Dee2013 said:


> Yes, valet services will give you a ticket and hold your luggage for you. They will bring it to your room as well if asked.


Thanks so much.   
Would we also be able to take advantage of the early hours that day?


----------



## damo

HubbDave said:


> Thanks so much.
> Would we also be able to take advantage of the early hours that day?



Definitely.   You can check in to get your room keys as early as you like and then head over to the parks for early admission.


----------



## HubbDave

damo said:


> Definitely.   You can check in to get your room keys as early as you like and then head over to the parks for early admission.


Appreciate it.


----------



## pigby

Linden Lady said:


> Did anyone happen to run into any characters during their resort stay? Like at check in or in the lobby area?? Or maybe around the pool area??



We saw Homer Simpson - he came into the lobby for photos as we were sat with our luggage waiting for our taxi ride to the airport.

We thought the floats for the pool weren't expensive but do plan to take them back when we return (hopefully next year) - will the guys in the little shack where you buy them from pump them up for us (would tip them of course) - as we did originally buy them from there?


----------



## Jasperkitty

Thanks for starting this!  My hubbie and I are debating staying here in February and were weighing our options.  Having a better idea what to expect helps.


----------



## tmarquez

If you are assigned a handicapped accessible family room, you will not have the 3 bathroom areas that they advertise, you will only have 1 large bathroom area...so 3 can't really get ready at the same time.

The food portions in the food court are HUGE.  If you are with someone that you can agree with, you can save tons by splitting meals. 

If you are staying after check-out time (11:00), you'll have to find an open gate to the pool or have someone let you in, your key won't work anymore.  It also won't work on the parking gates, so to get your car out, you have to push the assistance button.

I have never seen such awesome bus service.  We usually go to Disney, and I was a little concerned about having to rely on the bus service (Disney's can be a long wait) but we never waited more than a couple of minutes.  Sometimes they would have multiple busses all lined up ready to go if it was at a busy time. 

I can only speak for the lazy river, but they are using a salt water chlorination system...in case anyone in your party might be sensitive to pool water.


----------



## Linden Lady

Wow! Those are great tips! Thanks!


----------



## TommyJK

Has anyone had issues/luck checking in early?  Posted check-in time is 4:00 p.m.

I'm planning a trip down in Feb and want to stay at Cabana Bay the first few days.  Our flight would arrive at ~10:00 a.m. and by the time we get our things together, pickup the rental car and make our way, we could potentially get there around 11:00 - 11:30.

It would be great to check in early and be able to start using the pools etc.

Anyone have any luck checking in early and if so, how early have you been able to check in?


----------



## tricky1

You can check in early though your room might not be ready, but they will hold your luggage and your good to
go. We checked in around 10:00 in March and our room was ready.Was not very busy though.


----------



## TommyJK

tricky1 said:


> You can check in early though your room might not be ready, but they will hold your luggage and your good to
> go. We checked in around 10:00 in March and our room was ready.Was not very busy though.



Awesome.  Thanks. 

I guess it depends if they have free rooms at the time or not if they'll assign you a room that early. 

Going in February the week BEFORE Presidents Day so hopefully it's not that busy.


----------



## macraven

pigby said:


> We saw Homer Simpson - he came into the lobby for photos as we were sat with our luggage waiting for our taxi ride to the airport.
> 
> We thought the floats for the pool weren't expensive but do plan to take them back when we return (hopefully next year) - will the guys in the little shack where you buy them from pump them up for us (would tip them of course) - as we did originally buy them from there?




_no charge for the TM's to fill your floats for you.

don't you just love free......!_


----------



## pigby

macraven said:


> _no charge for the TM's to fill your floats for you.
> 
> don't you just love free......!_


Brilliant - thanks. Would be a shame not to use them again wouldn't it lol. Brought them home in June as DD intended to take them to Majorca (Spain) for herself and her friend to use them but didn't end up taking them.
Now to plan my next trip....


----------



## dixonsontour

We asked and got a free later check out until 12 midday last October.

There was a guitar player by the Americana pool on the Friday early evening taking requests - good atmosphere. Pool party they had at the other pool on the saturday was fun.

We bought the refill mugs. We stayed a week a mug was $17.99, shorter stays are cheaper. You could use the coke freestyle machines in the foodcourt. There were also normal soda machines by the pool at the bars. You could also use the mugs in the foodcourt for icees, think they had 3 flavours - blue red and cola. They also had normal and french vanilla creamer for the coffee in dispensers.


----------



## jaws19798

Stayed here in March and loved it.  Got upgraded to a suite without even having to ask.  Movies at both pools every night when we were there.  Not sure if you are flying but I stopped by the luggage valet and they checked us in for our flight the night before.


----------



## mommyika

Wow all this info is fantastic! Can't wait to go and check it out!!


----------



## yellowfish78

We visited the resort yesterday to check out the grounds and use the pool. Both myself and my five year old liked the water slide pool area better. Music was playing loud, but it wasn't as loud as the lazy river side. It also seemed less crowded. We took our own floats from home and has a hard time getting rid of them (no one wanted free floats!)


----------



## macraven

_who doesn't love "free".........._


----------



## Cuchman

Thanks for starting this great thread! 
We are going in a less than two weeks and really getting excited for everything. Our floats are packed and ready


----------



## Linden Lady

We leave in 18 days!! So excited now! Thanks to all who've posted thus far!!


----------



## tmarquez

If you want to bowl but they are full and you don't have a reservation...ask to be put on the waiting list.  We did this on a rainy weekend day in the middle of summer and got a call that we could bowl within the hour.  I think many people make a reservation and just don't show up.


----------



## MrLight

I'm making last minute plants to stay at Cabana at the end of September, sounds great!


----------



## kbelle8995

We been having a time getting into Cabana bay lately.  I have a trip in September when a friend who needs someone to go with her.  I tried to get into Cabana Bay and it was booked up.  We are not even going on a holiday weekend.

So my advice is book early.  Apparently Cabana Bay has become popular.


----------



## HubbDave

We stayed there for 2 nights this week
Gorgeous resort. Great feel

All of the pools are salt water which is nice.  Plenty of towels and chairs. Kids loved the lazy river.  

We reserved a bowling lane using Open Table. That was fun and the food was decent

Food court is well done and the booths are great.  Food there was decent

Our room showed some wear and tear but it was clean and comfortable. Sofa bed was very good   Lots of space for the price. Great layout

My only complain was the room towels and sheets were small and low quality 

My son like the pools better than Stormalong Bay


----------



## GaryDis

HubbDave said:


> All of the pools are salt water which is nice.


Salt water?  That's a bummer.  I'm not sure what you find nice about it, but DH hates the feel of salt water drying on his skin.  It's the main reason we hardly ever go to the beach, in spite of living in eastern MA.


----------



## HubbDave

Salt water pools are about 1% the salinity of ocean water

Far less harsh on skin than regular chlorine pools

We switched our small pool here in Mass to salt water this summer.  Much better for us. Easier to maintain and cheaper


----------



## damo

HubbDave said:


> Salt water pools are about 1% the salinity of ocean water
> 
> Far less harsh on skin than regular chlorine pools
> 
> We switched our small pool here in Mass to salt water this summer.  Much better for us. Easier to maintain and cheaper



A lot less harsh on the eyes too.


----------



## MrLight

I just bought my Cabana Bay reservation!  going solo 9/26 to 10/2.  I was told when I got it, it would ask me to buy the airport shuttle, but that never happened.  So how do I sign up for it now?


----------



## englishrose47

How long is the walk from Cabana to RPR??


----------



## Poohbug

Just a tip for those who are doing a split stay.  I spent the first two nights at Cabana Bay and the next four at RPR.  The front dest told me that the best way to get from CB to RPR was to ride the bus, then take the boat or walk the path.  It was really hot so we opted to take the bus.  We only had two bags but after seeing the long bag check line to get into the park/boats, we promptly turned around and got a cab.  Best $7 I spent.  If you are changing resorts:  take a cab.  I was never offered bag transfers, so I cannot comment about that being an option.


----------



## GaryDis

Poohbug said:


> Just a tip for those who are doing a split stay.  I spent the first two nights at Cabana Bay and the next four at RPR.  The front dest told me that the best way to get from CB to RPR was to ride the bus, then take the boat or walk the path.  It was really hot so we opted to take the bus.  We only had two bags but after seeing the long bag check line to get into the park/boats, we promptly turned around and got a cab.  Best $7 I spent.  If you are changing resorts:  take a cab.  I was never offered bag transfers, so I cannot comment about that being an option.


Is that just because of luggage?  Looking at a map, it seems that the distance from Cabana Bay to the Royal Pacific is less than the distance from Cabana Bay to say the Universal Studios park main entrance.  Am I misreading the map, is it the luggage, or do I really need to factor in using the bus to go from CBR to US?  (I'm using Google maps, not the distorted park maps.)


----------



## Poohbug

You can certainly walk from Cabana Bay to RPR, it is closer than US. We choose not to on the advice of the front desk because of the heat.  He advised taking the bus to city walk and then taking the boat to RPR.  I totally forgot about the bag check before city walk and did not want to wait in the long bag check line and then have my bags emptied by bag check.  I was lucky to get all our stuff in two small bags, I don't think I could have done it again at the bag check.


----------



## MrLight

I bought a $6 inner tube at Target to pack with me.  So the employees will inflate it for me?


----------



## Cuchman

GaryDis said:


> Salt water?  That's a bummer.  I'm not sure what you find nice about it, but DH hates the feel of salt water drying on his skin.  It's the main reason we hardly ever go to the beach, in spite of living in eastern MA.


Salt water for artificial pools isn't the same as the ocean. It is generally very easy on the skin and especially on the eyes. My kids will love it!


----------



## pcstang

MrLight said:


> I bought a $6 inner tube at Target to pack with me.  So the employees will inflate it for me?



Yes


----------



## MIChessGuy

tmarquez said:


> If you are staying after check-out time (11:00), you'll have to find an open gate to the pool or have someone let you in, your key won't work anymore.  It also won't work on the parking gates, so to get your car out, you have to push the assistance button.



I'm a bit puzzled about the parking detail. Guests on their last day may be in the parks until well into the afternoon or evening.  So when they take the shuttle bus back to CBBR, they won't be able to get their car out?  Does the "assistance" person routinely let you out, or will there be an argument about paying a parking fee for going past 11:00 a.m.?


----------



## HubbDave

MIChessGuy said:


> I'm a bit puzzled about the parking detail. Guests on their last day may be in the parks until well into the afternoon or evening.  So when they take the shuttle bus back to CBBR, they won't be able to get their car out?  Does the "assistance" person routinely let you out, or will there be an argument about paying a parking fee for going past 11:00 a.m.?


I am guessing they would let you out without a problem.  They let us in without a questions since our room wasn't assigned yet when we got there


----------



## HubbDave

MrLight said:


> I bought a $6 inner tube at Target to pack with me.  So the employees will inflate it for me?


I think the tubes on sale there are only $8 but that price is over a year old

I used one of the life jacket things they have for free, plus I went without any additional float

Current is very fast

One of my favorite things was watching my DD8 do underwater handsprings in the lazy river


----------



## MrLight

Can you stay in the river as long as you want or do they make you get out?

how big is the water slide in the other pool?


----------



## HubbDave

MrLight said:


> Can you stay in the river as long as you want or do they make you get out?
> 
> how big is the water slide in the other pool?


My kids stayed in for a half hour or so at a time. I did not see the lifeguards ask anyone to leave

The water slide is not huge. 15-20 foot total drop.  It is not a tube but is open air with a few water jets that blast you.  Pretty fun


----------



## HubbDave

Another thing to mention is the busses. We are used to the Disney busses and these are different

1) you have to climb 4-5 steps to get on/off
2) on the 4 times we rode, the AC was poor


----------



## dixonsontour

I liked the fact the buses played 50/60s music.

The buses were never crowded when we went in October.


----------



## Bluer101

HubbDave said:


> I am guessing they would let you out without a problem.  They let us in without a questions since our room wasn't assigned yet when we got there



There is no one at the gates entering or exiting. There is a intercom and card reader. Just slide your card and exit. If it does not open just press intercom. Easy as pie!

This goes for all the resorts.


----------



## HubbDave

Bluer101 said:


> There is no one at the gates entering or exiting. There is a intercom and card reader. Just slide your card and exit. If it does not open just press intercom. Easy as pie!
> 
> This goes for all the resorts.


Yeah.  Just the machine.  When we first checked in they gave us cards but we did not have a room assigned yet so the gate did not rise. They told us at check in to press the assistance button.  We went back to the desk later that day after they texted us out room was assigned and ready


----------



## yellowfish78

We found that during our stay the pool with the water slide was less crowded than the pool with the lazy river.  It was also quieter - there was a DJ at the lazy river pool and maybe that was why? We did have a hard time getting rid of our inner tubes that we had brought...might have been because it was later in the day.


----------



## TommyJK

Question (perhaps a stupid one but I haven't been able to find a definitive answer).  Are the pools at Cabana Bay heated?


----------



## GaryDis

Another pool question: For the lazy river, do you have to buy or be gifted a tube?  Or do they just have tubes that say in the river and are available, the way it works at most water parks?


----------



## kbelle8995

GaryDis said:


> Another pool question: For the lazy river, do you have to buy or be gifted a tube?  Or do they just have tubes that say in the river and are available, the way it works at most water parks?


 
You can bring your own tube.  There are not any floats just lying around in the river.  You can buy one from CBBR or you can bring your own. 

I saw a lot of guest floating in the lazy river without them.


----------



## Kivara

My kids preferred running and tumbling around the lazy river without tubes. When we were there, I'd say about half of the people in the Lazy River were tube-less. Next year we aren't going to bother bringing tubes...looking forward to not having to pack extras


----------



## MrLight

Don't need tubes, enh....?

*checks for receipt to return tube*


----------



## macraven

MrLight said:


> Don't need tubes, enh....?
> 
> *checks for receipt to return tube*



_another person just like me.............._


----------



## SingLikeC

Poohbug said:


> You can certainly walk from Cabana Bay to RPR, it is closer than US. We choose not to on the advice of the front desk because of the heat.  He advised taking the bus to city walk and then taking the boat to RPR.  I totally forgot about the bag check before city walk and did not want to wait in the long bag check line and then have my bags emptied by bag check.  I was lucky to get all our stuff in two small bags, I don't think I could have done it again at the bag check.



This is some of the best advice I've read. Thank you so much for posting. I had my heart set and booked at PBH, but I recently checked the rates for doing a split stay at CBBR (two nights) and RPR (six nights) and it saves us $330. I've been debating about doing the split simply because of the potential hassle of getting from CBBR to RPR. The rep told us the same thing about the best route being to take the bus to City Walk then water taxi to RPR. Had no idea that meant checking luggage at bag check! That's a definite no no for us! Thanks again for this great info. Total weight off my shoulders and guess I'll save my $330!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Loving this thread... I hope I'll have some good tips to share when I get back at the end of October.


----------



## dixonsontour

Just seen bowling at Galaxy bowl is kids price $9 Monday to Friday 12-4pm for everyone (adult price is usually $15)


----------



## damo

SingLikeC said:


> This is some of the best advice I've read. Thank you so much for posting. I had my heart set and booked at PBH, but I recently checked the rates for doing a split stay at CBBR (two nights) and RPR (six nights) and it saves us $330. I've been debating about doing the split simply because of the potential hassle of getting from CBBR to RPR. The rep told us the same thing about the best route being to take the bus to City Walk then water taxi to RPR. Had no idea that meant checking luggage at bag check! That's a definite no no for us! Thanks again for this great info. Total weight off my shoulders and guess I'll save my $330!



Problem with taking the bus to Citywalk and then the boat to RPR is that you still have to walk to get the boat dragging your luggage!  Take the bus to Citywalk and then the *BUS* to RPR.  The buses are right beside each other.  No hassle, no bag check.


----------



## SingLikeC

damo said:


> Problem with taking the bus to Citywalk and then the boat to RPR is that you still have to walk to get the boat dragging your luggage!  Take the bus to Citywalk and then the *BUS* to RPR.  The buses are right beside each other.  No hassle, no bag check.



Ah, that sounds like a plan! I definitely was concerned about dragging our luggage through all of that too. So, is there a distinct difference between the shuttles? I don't want to get confused about which one to take once we reach Citywalk.

And do you know if there's a place where they list the run times for shuttles (i.e. Between 9 AM- 10 PM)? I only keep finding something to the extent of 'shuttles run regularly'.


----------



## damo

SingLikeC said:


> Ah, that sounds like a plan! I definitely was concerned about dragging our luggage through all of that too. So, is there a distinct difference between the shuttles? I don't want to get confused about which one to take once we reach Citywalk.
> 
> And do you know if there's a place where they list the run times for shuttles (i.e. Between 9 AM- 10 PM)? I only keep finding something to the extent of 'shuttles run regularly'.



The Cabana Bay shuttle goes to Citywalk and back to the hotel as do all the other shuttles.  The shuttles run continuously all day.

When we did that exact move in September, part of our party took a cab with the luggage and the other part took the bus.  The RPR bus was waiting at Citywalk when they got there and they just hopped directly onto it.


----------



## hedberg1661

Great thread. I booked Cabana Bay for the Disapalooza event in December. I don't have any park tickets and will be staying two night so I plan on taking full advantage of everything the resort offers.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

Great thread! I've heard so many wonderful things about this resort and the family suite prices are awesome. I also love that characters visit the resort. A coworker of mine recently stayed here with her family and said they met one of the Minions in the resort lobby. My kids are all Minion fanatics and would be thrilled beyond belief


----------



## TommyJK

Anyone know if you can stay On-Site for the day after checkout?

We're staying at two different hotels for our trip and don't check in to our second hotel until 4:00 after we check out of CB.  It would be nice if we could stay on site and use the pool for the remainder of the day before heading to our next hotel.

Or is everything there require room-key access that stops working after 11:00 a.m. checkout?


----------



## angierae

Can I have a Prime Pantry box delivered to CBR?  We're coming down for four nights/5 days and I'd like to ship some snacks/etc straight to the resort rather than packing it.


----------



## katie111

Just back-had an awesome 2 night stay.  Wish it was longer.  Couple tips-

If you get a soda at the Hideaway snack bar you can get free refills for 2 hours.  There is a chip in the bottom of the cup. Also, the kids meals were really reasonable, I think $4.99 and they include a drink (not sure if those drinks are refillable). 

Also, all the employees we encountered were really nice.  For example, we waited a little while for our food at Hideaway.  My son wandered over to the ice cream case.  The employee told him to take one for free as the food wasn't ready yet.  So nice & so unexpected!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

The fitness center is the best I have seen anywhere in any hotel... if you are in to working out, save time to work out while you are staying at CBR!


----------



## TommyJK

IMGONNABE40! said:


> The fitness center is the best I have seen anywhere in any hotel... if you are in to working out, save time to work out while you are staying at CBR!



Does the fitness center have a whirlpool or Sauna and showers?


----------



## TommyJK

Also, I found a good treasure trove of info in the Q&A section of TripAdvisor for CB.  You have to sift through some repeat questions often but if you have the time there is a lot of good Q&A's there:

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/FAQ-g34515-d3932244-Universal_s_Cabana_Bay_Beach_Resort.html


----------



## aksunshine

Considering a short trip in January. Are the pools heated?


----------



## TommyJK

aksunshine said:


> Considering a short trip in January. Are the pools heated?



from what I've learned yes, but that they will close the pool if it's below 40 degrees


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've got a tip. If you buy a tube for the lazy river the hut has got sharpie pens to write your name on them. We had one of our tubes taken. and I've already seen, on two separate occasions, people having to ask strangers for their rings back.

The hut was really great and gave us a replacement for our ring when we showed the receipt.


----------



## nessz79

Has anyone rented a cabana there, and if so, what was the price?  We were thinking of renting one for my DH's elderly parents, as they will not be going to the parks with us, but will be hanging around the resort during the day.  They like the outdoors but need to get out of the sun, now and then, even in November when we will be there.


----------



## damo

nessz79 said:


> Has anyone rented a cabana there, and if so, what was the price?  We were thinking of renting one for my DH's elderly parents, as they will not be going to the parks with us, but will be hanging around the resort during the day.  They like the outdoors but need to get out of the sun, now and then, even in November when we will be there.



They start at around $100/day.


----------



## nessz79

damo said:


> They start at around $100/day.


Thank you!


----------



## 1tripandIfell

TommyJK said:


> Awesome.  Thanks.
> 
> I guess it depends if they have free rooms at the time or not if they'll assign you a room that early.
> 
> Going in February the week BEFORE Presidents Day so hopefully it's not that busy.



This is when we are going also! Planning on hitting the US & IOA on Sunday/Monday and a day at Disney Tues.  The crowd calendar are showing really good for the parks we have picked out for each day.

Anyone know the time it takes to walk from CBR to the parks?  I saw that distance but just wondering what the average time it takes to walk.  Also can you not use the Water Taxis at all?  Could we not hop on at another resort?  Never stayed on site here but I know at Disney you can use the transportation and just get on/off at whatever stops they make.


----------



## wookiebeck

1tripandIfell said:


> Anyone know the time it takes to walk from CBR to the parks?  I saw that distance but just wondering what the average time it takes to walk.  Also can you not use the Water Taxis at all?  Could we not hop on at another resort?  Never stayed on site here but I know at Disney you can use the transportation and just get on/off at whatever stops they make.


We consider it too long to walk.  20-30 minutes maybe.
The bus is fastest way to get to center of citywalk (about same spot as the water taxis).
You could walk to RPR and get on a watertaxi from there.  That cuts the walk by half I would say.


----------



## Beignetsandboudin

The Starbucks opens early, which is convenient.
The Hideaway sells adult beverages with a discount option if you buy the insulated cup (similar to refillable cup for soda, but larger, and NOT free refills on adult beverages, just a discount!).  The insulated cup was great, considering the summer heat and the cocktails were very tasty.  We usually brought food our from the  food court indoors, it was larger and had more of what we prefer to eat.
The lazy river was so relaxing, we spent an extra day just hanging out at the pool. We ventured over to the water slide, but we preferred the lazy river.
If there is lightning, the pools and outdoor bars close down completely (open back up after all clear from Universal). This happened a few days during our stay.
I'm not sure if the nightly outdoor movie was ever shown at the pool (they put signs up early afternoon that it was being played elsewhere, due to inclement weather).
The housekeepers came by very early on some days, then very late on other days. It wasn't a problem, just an observation.


----------



## kbelle8995

TommyJK said:


> from what I've learned yes, but that they will close the pool if it's below 40 degrees


 
I actually had this happen.  It was late January and it got chilly in the 30's and 20's and they shut down the pool. 

Side note it was also very windy and they shut down the Hogwarts express.  It was open the next day.


----------



## tink1957

Stay in a lower floor for better water pressure.

I don't know if it was a fluke with our room on the 7th floor tower but it had terrible water pressure.  I talked to another guest who was on the ground floor and he said his pressure was fine or I might have thought that it was due to the construction next door.  I complained about it on the 3rd day but never saw any improvement so I don't know if they even looked at it.  We were too busy having fun to worry about it after that so I never pursued it further.

All in all it was a great stay with no other problems.


----------



## Andrea

I am trying to work in a quick trip this December so i can go to Grinchmas. I debating on this hotel or hard rock


----------



## melana

can anyone tell me how much the rings are to buy for the lazy river?


----------



## damo

melana said:


> can anyone tell me how much the rings are to buy for the lazy river?



They start at $7 and go to $15, the last time I heard.  It is much better to just bring your own and have them inflate them for free and not to buy any at all.


----------



## melana

Thanks!!


----------



## Corryn

nessz79 said:


> Thank you!


Wow, what a great idea, cheaper than entering the park and they can relax and enjoy the resort! Hope they have fun!


----------



## Corryn

nessz79 said:


> Has anyone rented a cabana there, and if so, what was the price?  We were thinking of renting one for my DH's elderly parents, as they will not be going to the parks with us, but will be hanging around the resort during the day.  They like the outdoors but need to get out of the sun, now and then, even in November when we will be there.


Oops, this is the thread I was responding to lol 
Hope they have fun, it's a great alternative, and cheaper than entering the parks!


----------



## Planogirl

I just booked three nights at Cabana Bay and this thread had a lot to do with that decision. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## MouseCrazy96

Going December 11-13th. Can't wait! Do the rooms have hair dryers? I assume so but worry that if I decide to leave mine at home they won't have one. Lol


----------



## dixonsontour

Yes they have hairdryers in the rooms


----------



## 1tripandIfell

These are some great tips!


----------



## kabbie

I am staying at Cabana Bay for 4 nights in Jan 2016...can y'all tell me the pros & cons of each section so I'll know more about which building to request?

Americana 
Continental 
Thunderbird
Starlight
Castaway

Thanks in advance!

Kristin


----------



## dixonsontour

We have stayed in the 2 towers continental and americana. Indoor corridors and the nearest pool is the one with the lazy river.

The other 3 are on the courtyard side and that is the pool with the slide. The layout is like disney all stars with open walkways to the rooms.

Our prference is for a tower room mainly because we prfere the lazy river pool.


----------



## damo

kabbie said:


> I am staying at Cabana Bay for 4 nights in Jan 2016...can y'all tell me the pros & cons of each section so I'll know more about which building to request?
> 
> Americana
> Continental
> Thunderbird
> Starlight
> Castaway
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Kristin



If you've already booked, you'll have made a decision already.  If you booked Towers (standard and family suites with indoor halls near the lazy river) you'll be Americana or Continental.  If you've booked Courtyard (family suites, outdoor hallways, pool with slide), you'll be the one of the other three.


----------



## kabbie

damo said:


> If you've already booked, you'll have made a decision already.  If you booked Towers (standard and family suites with indoor halls near the lazy river) you'll be Americana or Continental.  If you've booked Courtyard (family suites, outdoor hallways, pool with slide), you'll be the one of the other three.



Thanks! You're absolutely right...I booked poolside standard, so that's either Americana or Continental?


----------



## damo

kabbie said:


> Thanks! You're absolutely right...I booked poolside standard, so that's either Americana or Continental?



Yup!


----------



## esmee1sttip

angierae said:


> Can I have a Prime Pantry box delivered to CBR?  We're coming down for four nights/5 days and I'd like to ship some snacks/etc straight to the resort rather than packing it.



Does anyone know if this is possible?  My daughter is going with a school group and I would like to be able to send down some snacks/light breakfast items due to a medical condition.

Thanks~


----------



## BeDisneyHappy

SingLikeC said:


> Ah, that sounds like a plan! I definitely was concerned about dragging our luggage through all of that too. So, is there a distinct difference between the shuttles? I don't want to get confused about which one to take once we reach Citywalk.
> 
> And do you know if there's a place where they list the run times for shuttles (i.e. Between 9 AM- 10 PM)? I only keep finding something to the extent of 'shuttles run regularly'.



We opted to just use UberXL. They picked us and our luggage up at CBBR and took us straight to RPR front door. It was $5 and sooo easy!


----------



## macraven

Contact the hotel directly for the policy

Explain specific foods are due to medical needs that you are having delivered 

UO 's website states special diet foods are allowed in their parks

I don't know if that hotel can store refrigerators do foods so contact the hotel for that info


----------



## esmee1sttip

esmee1sttip said:


> Does anyone know if this is possible?  My daughter is going with a school group and I would like to be able to send down some snacks/light breakfast items due to a medical condition.
> 
> Thanks~





macraven said:


> Contact the hotel directly for the policy
> 
> Explain specific foods are due to medical needs that you are having delivered
> 
> UO 's website states special diet foods are allowed in their parks
> 
> I don't know if that hotel can store refrigerators do foods so contact the hotel for that info



Thank you for your answer.  I ended up calling Cabana Bay and they were very helpful.  You can indeed have package shipped and held for a guest.  The guest would have to present ID @ Guest Services in order to collect the package.

Contact Info:

Cabana Bay Beach Resort
6550 Adventure Way 
Orlando, FL 32819 
Phone: 407-503-4000 
Fax: 407-503-4010

Hopefully, this will be helpful for others.


----------



## Ruth B

Thanks all. Just booked my 21 year old 5 nights here so tips are really helpful.


----------



## TommyJK

I've combed through the tread and I can't find the answer.  Does anyone know what time the pools open and close each day?


----------



## squirrel

I think I remember someone posting they close at 11pm.  Not sure what time they open.


----------



## tink1957

The pools opened at 8 a.m. last September when we were there.


----------



## RAPstar

The food court is amazing. I've never had a bad meal there so far. Even though I'm not a vegertarian, the coconut tofu curry whatever it's called is really really good.


----------



## kbelle8995

I've been to both the Hideaway and the bowling alley.  Both were wonderful.  Hideaway's hummus and Pita was really really good.  A really nice portion of Hummus and warm pita also a great selection of fresh veggies.


----------



## johnaalexis

Staying at Cabana Bay in Mid-September for Four days / Three nights, we are coming in on a Monday after about a 13 hour drive, we are planning to leave at a time that would get us there mid day and we are hoping for an early check in, has anyone had any experience for an early check in? Also, do you know the times for early check in?


----------



## macraven

Monday shouldn't be bad for a check in before 4
You might get the room by noon if it wasn't a busy weekend


----------



## squirrel

Does the food court have a microwave or toaster for guests to use?


----------



## Dollyrar

squirrel said:


> Does the food court have a microwave or toaster for guests to use?



It has multiples of both


----------



## squirrel

Dollyrar said:


> It has multiples of both


Thanks, I like extra options for breakfasts and snacks.


----------



## DonnaBoo

This is a great thread. Do the rooms have a coffee machine/keurig?   Also do the rooms have complimentary shamoo, soaps,  lotions, etc.? 
We always stay at RPH, and thought we'd try somewhere different. This resort looks like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Yes the rooms have free toiletries. Click on my trip report below to see what they look like. It's one of the 1st posts.

They do also have a coffee machine. I thought that was pretty standard in US hotel rooms?


----------



## damo

DonnaBoo said:


> This is a great thread. Do the rooms have a coffee machine/keurig?   Also do the rooms have complimentary shamoo, soaps,  lotions, etc.?
> We always stay at RPH, and thought we'd try somewhere different. This resort looks like it could be a lot of fun.



They have a coffee machine but it is not a Keurig.


----------



## macraven

Playing ketchup on your report
Loving all of it!


----------



## gatordoc

If you buy a length of stay Freestyle cup, does it work in the parks too, or just at the resort?


----------



## MrLight

unlimited refill cups only work at the hotels, not in the parks.


----------



## kohlby

I had done my homework and came to CB with both my own floats and smores ingredients.  What I did not know to bring was skewers.  They only came in a smores pack but we just needed the sticks.  They were super nice and gave us the skewers for free.  So - my tip is, bring skewers with your smores ingredients!


----------



## Cirlonde

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet, but even if it has...it bears repeating!  Ask for a room close to the lobby.  We just finished up a short two night stay at Cabana Bay.  We checked in after 11pm due to a late flight, and our room was only about three rooms away from being the room at the furthest end of the Americana wing.  That's quite a trek at the end of a long day!!  Since our stay was so short, we didn't bother to ask for a different room, but if we ever stay again I will definitely request a closer room.

Also, the water pressure was awful.  Other than that, it's a very neat hotel for a value.  We never had to wait more than a few minutes for a bus to or from the parks.


----------



## squirrel

kohlby said:


> I had done my homework and came to CB with both my own floats and smores ingredients.  What I did not know to bring was skewers.  They only came in a smores pack but we just needed the sticks.  They were super nice and gave us the skewers for free.  So - my tip is, bring skewers with your smores ingredients!



What kind of fire pit are they?  I'm allergic to wood burning and smoke.  I noticed both fire pits are near the DSA (Designated Smoking Areas) do you recall how close?


----------



## smallworldnh

damo said:


> A lot less harsh on the eyes too.


And another plus for salt water pools is that I believe they won't discolor your hair like chlorine will!


----------



## RedAngie

I'm considering a two night stay in a few weeks.  A friend who stayed there in the spring said there were construction cranes and noise at the lazy river side due to building Volcano Bay.  I assume this is still going on.  Better to book one of the Courtyard rooms?


----------



## wookiebeck

squirrel said:


> What kind of fire pit are they?  I'm allergic to wood burning and smoke.  I noticed both fire pits are near the DSA (Designated Smoking Areas) do you recall how close?


They are propane under lava rocks.  I'd say the DSA's are 50+ feet away.


----------



## wookiebeck

RedAngie said:


> I'm considering a two night stay in a few weeks.  A friend who stayed there in the spring said there were construction cranes and noise at the lazy river side due to building Volcano Bay.  I assume this is still going on.  Better to book one of the Courtyard rooms?


We stayed in the last room at the end of the hall right on top of the new parking garage build last week.  I have no complaints whatsoever about the construction.  Sure you could hear them working, but it is not like they are dropping objects with the cranes.  Whirring and shoveling noise was very muffled by the room.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Just got a steal of a price for next year already thanks to Orbitz. And thanks to this thread for helping me choose!


----------



## RedAngie

wookiebeck said:


> We stayed in the last room at the end of the hall right on top of the new parking garage build last week.  I have no complaints whatsoever about the construction.  Sure you could hear them working, but it is not like they are dropping objects with the cranes.  Whirring and shoveling noise was very muffled by the room.



Thanks.  We're still trying to decide on Cabana Bay or Portofino.  Both still have good rates available for the last week in September.  We're leaning toward CB since we don't expect the parks to be crowded and EPs probably won't be necessary.


----------



## jess1017

Does anyone know what time they keep the fire pits open until?


----------



## wookiebeck

Two of the pits are within the lazy river pool fence, so I would say 11pm.  The other one off the cafeteria might be able to use 24 hrs.  There is a switch like on the hot tub where you can turn on/off.  (notice I said 'might')


----------



## sandam1

So I have probably one of the weirder questions - do anyone else know if the fitness facility has a scale in it? I'm taking part in a weight loss challenge that encompasses the time that I'm going to be at CB. Originally, I just figured that I would ask for an exemption for that week, but someone mentioned that most hotel fitness centers have scales. I never thought of it before, but figured that I could ask.


----------



## TommyJK

Scanned the thread but I don't think I saw an answer to this one.

Planning on going back early next year.  We still have our refillable cups from last time we went.  Question is, if we bring them back is it cheaper to get the unlimited refills for the duration of our stay (as opposed to buying new cups)?


----------



## macraven

TommyJK said:


> Scanned the thread but I don't think I saw an answer to this one.
> 
> Planning on going back early next year.  We still have our refillable cups from last time we went.  Question is, if we bring them back is it cheaper to get the unlimited refills for the duration of our stay (as opposed to buying new cups)?




_ is it a regular park cup ?

i bought the dueling dragon mug in 1999.

i bring it back and pay the discounted price for refills with it.

i avoid the carts and use the other vendors and request the ap discount on the refill price.




when you say cups don't know if it was a special set up or if you are referring to mugs.

any mug bought in UO is good for the refillable price._


----------



## TommyJK

macraven said:


> _ is it a regular park cup ?
> 
> i bought the dueling dragon mug in 1999.
> 
> i bring it back and pay the discounted price for refills with it.
> 
> i avoid the carts and use the other vendors and request the ap discount on the refill price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you say cups don't know if it was a special set up or if you are referring to mugs.
> 
> any mug bought in UO is good for the refillable price._



I mean the refillable mugs at Cabana Bay that you use at the resort.


----------



## macraven

Ok 
That I can not answer

But there have been last threads on it

Use the search button to pull them up so you can read them


----------



## TommyJK

Does anyone know if the self parking spots at the hotel are still all closed with various construction and Valet is the only option at the moment?  Or have they opened back up again?


----------



## macraven

If self parking is not open and you must use valet , they will not charge you for valet but the basic parking fee


----------



## pigby

TommyJK said:


> I mean the refillable mugs at Cabana Bay that you use at the resort.



I don't think you can - I have asked this question before. If it has changed then let me know someone as we are going back in a week and bought 3 mugs last year (which we haven't used since our vacation)


----------



## Md1011

TommyJK said:


> Scanned the thread but I don't think I saw an answer to this one.
> 
> Planning on going back early next year.  We still have our refillable cups from last time we went.  Question is, if we bring them back is it cheaper to get the unlimited refills for the duration of our stay (as opposed to buying new cups)?




Yes it is. We paid 5.99 for a FULL 24 hours 2 weeks ago. I didn't look at the extended stay prices but it is cheaper to bring the mug back to the resort.


----------



## Md1011

pigby said:


> I don't think you can - I have asked this question before. If it has changed then let me know someone as we are going back in a week and bought 3 mugs last year (which we haven't used since our vacation)



Yes, you can


----------



## squirrel

Here now and I'm having to find a new way to the parks as there is so much smoking at the hotel and city walk.  Last park day tomorrow and we are going to try walking to Sapphire falls.

Would definitely recommend staying at SF or better resort if you are allergic to smoke like I am.  City Walk is large and you can smoke anywhere.


----------



## wookiebeck

TommyJK said:


> Does anyone know if the self parking spots at the hotel are still all closed with various construction and Valet is the only option at the moment?  Or have they opened back up again?


We self parked two weeks ago.  It was our first time staying there.  It looked like one end of the parking garage off Americana was cut short due to the construction, but there were plenty of spaces (hotel not sold out).


----------



## pigby

Md1011 said:


> Yes, you can



Excellent - what is the difference in price re reusing our old ones and buying new ones? - just working out whether its worth it trying to fit the old ones into our luggage.

Oh and do they sell Dramamine at the Cabana Bay store? - we cant buy it over here.


----------



## macraven

Would think they would sell it at your hotel

I see it being sold at rpr gift shop


----------



## schumigirl

pigby said:


> Excellent - what is the difference in price re reusing our old ones and buying new ones? - just working out whether its worth it trying to fit the old ones into our luggage.
> 
> Oh and do they sell Dramamine at the Cabana Bay store? - we cant buy it over here.



They sell it in the park stores too........but I'm sure you'll get it at the hotel.


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> They sell it in the park stores too........but I'm sure you'll get it at the hotel.



The sell dramamine but not sure if they sell the less-drowsy dramamine.  That stuff definitely is less drowsy.


----------



## musicmom3331

Has anyone walked from CBR to Sapphire Falls so they can catch the boat to the parks? How long does it take to walk between those two resorts?


----------



## smallworldnh

damo said:


> The sell dramamine but not sure if they sell the less-drowsy dramamine.  That stuff definitely is less drowsy.


Bonine is a lot better, in my case anyway.  It doesn't make you drowsy either.  I never leave home for a theme park without it!


----------



## damo

smallworldnh said:


> Bonine is a lot better, in my case anyway.  It doesn't make you drowsy either.  I never leave home for a theme park without it!



Bonine and less drowsy dramamine are the same formulation...meclizine.


----------



## wookiebeck

musicmom3331 said:


> Has anyone walked from CBR to Sapphire Falls so they can catch the boat to the parks? How long does it take to walk between those two resorts?


We did it many times.  The walk is short, like 5 minutes.  Cross the street at the light and go to the main entrance of SF.  Walk in lobby, slight right to a large circular stone staircase.  Go to bottom of stairs and walk out to the boat slip.  I have gotten to the dock before the waiting bus at CBBR leaves.  Then the wait for the water taxi was long, haha.  But the water taxi drops you off deeper in CW and saves you many steps.


----------

